# Eastern Sports and Outdoor Show Cancelled



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Eastern Sports and Outdoor Show CANCELLED
HARRISBURG (AP) — The organizer of a large outdoors show in Harrisburg is postponing it indefinitely after its ban on assault weapons triggered a backlash and boycott.
Reed Exhibitions posted a notice Thursday on the website of the Eastern Sports and Outdoor Show, saying there is an “emotionally charged atmosphere” that would make it impossible to hold an event “designed to provide family enjoyment.”
The nine-day show in the Farm Show Complex had been scheduled to start Feb. 2. Many of the vendors had announced they were pulling out.

An email sent to ticket-buyers promises refunds and says the process will be posted on its website.



RELATED ASSETS





The organizers banned the sale and display of assault weapons and high-capacity ammunition magazines.
Reed says the show is postponed “for now,” but isn’t elaborating


----------



## tomsurles (Jan 16, 2012)

just goes to show that the bandwagon isn't always the best ride to be on...


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

Reed Expositions is a british company. 
Here is a good article on how it happened. 
http://www.forbes.com/sites/frankmi...he-u-s-s-largest-gun-show-says-about-america/


----------

